# Aura Paint (Ben. Moore)



## bridgettespainting (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone used Aura a lot since it came out? I usually use regal, but am tempted to try Aura. 
Supposedly is washable (even the matte), creates no lapmarks ever (even with eggshell touch-ups), and covers in one coat.

Does anyone know if this is true? I missed the demonstration my local store had. Anyone have the scoop? I will be painting large areas of textured plaster (walls and ceiling). 

Thanks. 

bridgettespaintingplus.info


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=982&highlight=Aura


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=614&highlight=Aura


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's the deal with Aura: It's a great product but it does not live up to its claims. Perhaps the color retention is as good as they say though I guess we'll have to wait and see on that one.

Ben Moore claims that all but a select few colors will cover in one coat: Wrong. I am yet to get one-coat coverage. Close? Yes, but covered is covered and anything less is a home-owner special. 

That being said, Aura is great on all those tough-covering colors, you know the one's you debate grey or 3/5 tinted primers about. Deep dark reds, dark blues, heavy magenta. I've had to do three coats two times but that was on colors that would have taken six with regal. It's quick re-coat time enables you to go right back at it and finish your job in one day.

What i've been doing is only using it for colors I think may be tough.

Aura: Not God's gift, but a useful tool.

Mack


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

You'll want to go over the threads Tim posted



timhag said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=982&highlight=Aura





timhag said:


> http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=614&highlight=Aura


I don't recall anyone I know of using it on actual _plaster_ yet
I'll ask around though


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

bridgettespainting said:


> Has anyone used Aura a lot since it came out?


Yup


bridgettespainting said:


> I usually use regal, but am tempted to try Aura.


It's different
It will take a little learning curve, but is worth it


bridgettespainting said:


> Supposedly is washable (even the matte),


Extremely
Burnish resistant also


bridgettespainting said:


> creates no lapmarks ever (even with eggshell touch-ups),


Pretty much...you can _make_ it lap...but a pro would have to _try_ and do it


bridgettespainting said:


> and covers in one coat.


Uh...no
There's no such thing as a true one coat paint
Even Ben Moore admits they may have "over-sold" on that point
(Though I thought they said _most cases_ one coat, not just One Coat)
But...it still _can_ cover in one coat, depending
It really doesn't need a primer in most cases...even big color changes
And it will save time in more subtle ways (like not having to prime drywall repair areas and drying quick enough to shave days off jobs)

And it truly is a great finish
...and almost no smell!
Worth looking into for sure


----------



## bridgettespainting (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Mack. I would use it for tougher colors only as well. Just curious to see how it was holding up out there. I am very stuck to my favorite products, and don't trust "too good to be true" claims.

Thanks for a great response!!


----------



## bridgettespainting (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know if I trust it as a primer.


----------



## bridgettespainting (Jan 30, 2008)

The plaster is primed (white). All same texture, ceiling and walls. Homeowner is choosing a color for ceiling and for walls. I'll stick with regal for now, since I know its coverage, etc. Will do ceiling flat and walls eggshell.
I doubt she will want such bold colors that require Aura. 

I already read all about it on the Ben. Moore site. Am more interested on who has used it plenty and has actual experience with it. Since it just came out, its still questionable.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

What I don't like about Ben Moore, is that ever since they introduced Aura - they felt compelled to 'update' the Regal line to 100% acrylic?!?! Now the blasted paint doesn't cover like it use to - Regal use to cover so well in one coat over primed drywall with certain colors, you were almost convinced putting a second coat could screw it up. I don't know - the more I paint the more all the stuff seems the same now. It takes a really poorly formulated paint before I am unhappy.


----------



## bridgettespainting (Jan 30, 2008)

Actually, I will be using aura paint for this interior. Mainly because it is wuncoat plaster, and supposedly aura is self priming. I would rather skip the primer and just do two coats of finish, even though I am nervous about believing the claims that aura is self priming, etc.

Anyone used aura without priming?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

bridgettespainting said:


> Actually, I will be using aura paint for this interior. Mainly because it is wuncoat plaster, and supposedly aura is self priming. I would rather skip the primer and just do two coats of finish, even though I am nervous about believing the claims that aura is self priming, etc.
> 
> Anyone used aura without priming?


Yes, we put it on over some extensive durabond skimming that we did. It was not a satisfactory self-priming product. I dont believe anything is.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

V.P.: Did you put one coat over the durabond and walls, two coats of durabond and walls, or spot prime with Aura and one full coat with Aura when you were not happy with the final appearance?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

bridgettespainting said:


> Anyone used aura without priming?


Yes, I have used it on new drywall, spackle repairs, and over (large) joint compound patch areas with excellent results

I would not skip priming on special needs projects, like wall covering strip jobs gone bad or anything

But over regular normal prime situations, no problem


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> V.P.: Did you put one coat over the durabond and walls, two coats of durabond and walls, or spot prime with Aura and one full coat with Aura when you were not happy with the final appearance?


 
We did substantial 2-3 skims with durabond over the course of several days. We then applied the aura after final sand and vacuum. After first coat (the next day) we went back to skim some lightly pitted areas in the original skims and in the process of putting the knife to it, the aura coat peeled back to the bare skim in several areas. This is a nightmare. There was no penetration on the first coat. I know durabond is quite hard but it usually sucks primer in just fine. I attributed the failure to aura self-priming characteristics. It was a tough fix. Dont get me wrong, I love alot of things about aura, but not the self-priming claims.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Yes, I have used it on new drywall, spackle repairs, and over (large) joint compound patch areas with excellent results
> 
> I would not skip priming on special needs projects, like wall covering strip jobs gone bad or anything
> 
> But over regular normal prime situations, no problem


Slick, I agree for small scale skims and patches, but I think she is talking about doing large spaces on plaster. I wouldnt be comfortable going there. Primer is very cheap insurance.


----------



## bridgettespainting (Jan 30, 2008)

I used Aura today. I have to say I loved it! The ceiling covered in ONE coat (vanilla color over white). The darker shade (butterscotch) will need two coats. 
Over all, nice thick paint, excellent coverage, the sheen it left was impeccable, and low splatter when rolling. I think I'm in love, lol.

I will certainly use it for ceilings!!! Glad I tried it. 

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

All this hoopla over aura, got me thinking - haven't any of you guys ever used Pratt & Lambert's Accolade product, ever? Talk about the original great coverage thick paint that went on like butter - and they did it over 20 years before Benny Moore got with the program.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

bridgettespainting said:


> I used Aura today. I have to say I loved it! The ceiling covered in ONE coat (vanilla color over white). The darker shade (butterscotch) will need two coats.
> Over all, nice thick paint, excellent coverage, the sheen it left was impeccable, and low splatter when rolling. I think I'm in love, lol.
> 
> I will certainly use it for ceilings!!! Glad I tried it.
> ...


Thanks for the update
Glad it worked out for you


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> All this hoopla over aura, got me thinking - haven't any of you guys ever used Pratt & Lambert's Accolade product, ever? Talk about the original great coverage thick paint that went on like butter - and they did it over 20 years before Benny Moore got with the program.


Yep :yes:


----------

